# Fragen zu Long War 2 für XCom 2



## Hornissentreiber (23. April 2017)

*Fragen zu Long War 2 für XCom 2*

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich habe gerade Long War 2 begonnen und dabei haben sich zwei Fragen ergeben:

1. Sollte es nicht die Möglichkeit geben, die Anzahl der Einheiten zu verändern? Die Anzahl der Soldaten ist viel zu hoch (gezählt habe ich nicht, es müssen aber mehr als acht sein). Ich konnte keine derartige Option finden.

2. Die Long-War-2-Mod bietet in den Optionen nur zwei Einstellungen: die Stärke von Streifschüssen und eine Checkbox "Bei Rekrutierung pausieren" was immer das bedeutet. Ist es richtig, dass die Mod nur so wenige Einstellmöglichkeiten bietet?

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir bei der Klärung dieser Fragen helfen.

Munter bleiben!


----------



## OField (24. April 2017)

*AW: Fragen zu Long War 2 für XCom 2*

Lieber im Forum für LW2 selbst nachfragen, da sitzen die Experten.

Nur so als Hinweis: Ziel der Mod ist nicht das Spiel mit schicken Extras zu erweitern, sondern den Spieler bis an die Frustgrenze und darüber hinaus zu prügeln. Du sollst gar nicht alle Mission schaffen oder alle Aliens töten, und du musst auch akzeptieren, dass du Soldaten oder Missionen verlierst.


----------

